# GM1000 Offer?



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

I found this mower within 1.5 hours of me. Guy is asking $500, unit seems little rough to me. Does not have transport wheels or grass catcher. Says reel and bedknife were just sharpened, but don't believe these pictures show that. I also have a video of it running, but not sure how I can post that here. Thoughts?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Could we hang that roller out front a little more? :lol:

No wheels is not a big deal, Expect a basket to cost $250-300 if you want it. Hard to tell on the reel, they rust quick if they sit. Mower is probably worth $1500 if absolutely perfect.

Average cosmetic condition? -$200
No wheels? -$200
No Basket? -$300
Reel at xx%? -$200 (let's say it's 50%)

Yeah, $500 ain't terrible. Especially if there's no shipping involved. If it runs and cuts, I'd take it home, run it a bit/season, then plan on swapping it to an 8 blade reel and heavy knife. ($400 or so)


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Offer $300 and don't pay more than $400.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Could we hang that roller out front a little more? :lol:
> 
> No wheels is not a big deal, Expect a basket to cost $250-300 if you want it. Hard to tell on the reel, they rust quick if they sit. Mower is probably worth $1500 if absolutely perfect.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree with this. I think one of these is worth $2500ish if it's "absolutely perfect". I also don't think wheels are that big of a deal. I don't think a basket costs $300 either.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Could we hang that roller out front a little more? :lol:
> ...


I agree with @walk1355. Currently on eBay there is a grass basket for $167 including shipping, haven't ever seen them at or above $200. Pristine condition these mowers can go for a lot.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

I paid $400 for 2 machines, one running and the other was missing parts. Both had wheels and baskets.

Scott


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Mrsamman said:


> I paid $400 for 2 machines, one running and the other was missing parts. Both had wheels and baskets.
> 
> Scott


That's an amazing deal. I think if someone is willing to be patient and wait months or years, this can still happen, but it shouldn't be expected.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If you are patient, baskets can be found in various condition, used, for under $200 before shipping.

$2500, would be appropriate for a relatively late model GM1000 in like new condition, sold from a servicing dealer. More if it's new enough to have the Subaru engine on it, despite the Subaru's being out of production.


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

BOOM! I'm finally a proud father of one GM 1000. The second I got it home I had to cut, didn't even check if the reel was cutting paper or anything...just went to town. It was already set at the max height of 1". This thing is awesome and I'm glad I held out for one. Granted this is day 1, so we will see how it goes.  It definitely needs some tweaking but I'm pretty happy.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Since your original post was "what to offer " what did you end up giving for it? If you dont want to tell us I understand. Looks like a nice machine, especially it was ready to run.

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

$380


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Awesome.
I love mine.

Scott


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

ox1574 said:


> BOOM! I'm finally a proud father of one GM 1000. The second I got it home I had to cut, didn't even check if the reel was cutting paper or anything...just went to town. It was already set at the max height of 1". This thing is awesome and I'm glad I held out for one. Granted this is day 1, so we will see how it goes.  It definitely needs some tweaking but I'm pretty happy.


Congrats! :thumbup: I would backlap it and make sure it is cutting paper asap.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Hard to see from the photos, bur you might be able to turn the roller brackets around (swap them to the other side) which will bring your roller closer to your bedknife for less scalping.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You stole it! Nice job!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome score! What year is it? I mowed for the second time with my GM1000 today and scalped down to .50 :shock: Its a lot of work and I did a big write up in my journal if you care to look. First time using it was an adventure but today was much better and a workout since the front lawn is almost 8K of grass space. You may want to consider the "Lawn Scissors" if you don't have them...just a thought!


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

ox1574 said:


> BOOM! I'm finally a proud father of one GM 1000. The second I got it home I had to cut, didn't even check if the reel was cutting paper or anything...just went to town. It was already set at the max height of 1". This thing is awesome and I'm glad I held out for one. Granted this is day 1, so we will see how it goes.  It definitely needs some tweaking but I'm pretty happy.


Glad you found your mower, you have a nice stand of zoysia, my back yard (2 years old) continues to struggle. I'm going to send in my soil for testing, something is off and the zoysia is stunted and doesn't send out runners except into the mulched areas which I suspect is less hostile territory than the yard.


----------

